# Stubborn!!!!



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2014)

Have a stubborn nut that won't un-do? or a nut that looks like it's on for good? Or a nut/bolt you want to save at all cost?
Try squashing it 2 to 3 ways with a vice grip. By squashing, I mean tight but not overly so... just enough to make it crack the rust that is holding it solid. Apply wd-40, or PB Blaster, of even better Kroil. then attempt to turn it. Every one I have tried like this, came off easily.... why the he_l didn't I try this sooner? beats me.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Dec 1, 2014)

*hello  and some times where  u can  get  two hammers*

and also where  u can get two hammers  and  hit  it  from all sides not ot hard  just  good solid easy hite  warmes it  up  and    breaks  the    rust  loos  then wd  jb  pr what ever u have    charcol liter is  good  to   i use  a lot  chucksoldbikes


----------



## catfish (Dec 1, 2014)

Kroil works great, but it needs to sit for a few days. If that doesn't work, you can alway try a Heat Wrench.


----------



## Duchess (Dec 1, 2014)

The stuff we used at the marina was Zep 45 and Zep PLS. Another thing you can do is get a socket on the nut and rapidly tap the ratchet handle while trying to turn it. Kind of a ghetto impact hammer.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 1, 2014)

I have this chart bookmarked in my blog precisely because the subject comes up so frequently:

 Appendix:

Machinist's Workshop Magazine discussed solvents used for freeing frozen parts. They found in freeing a frozen part:

       Product / Average load / Price for each fluid ounce

    None / Required 516 pounds of force to free / (no cost)
    WD-40 / 238 pounds / $0.25
    PB Blaster / 214 pounds / $0.35
    Liquid Wrench / 127 pounds / $0.21
    Kano Kroil / 106 pounds / $0.75
    Auto Transmission Fluid (ATF)-Acetone mix / 53 pounds / $0.10

http://www.bikeshedva.blogspot.com/p/freeing-stuck-bicycle-seatpost-in.html


What is surprising is just how good 50/50 Acetone and ATF is, and it's not some "wonder product" you'll pay the big bucks for. You can mix it yourself out of commonly available products and make a very, very good freeing agent. The only drawback is that you want it nowhere near your painted parts because of the Acetone. Kroil is painfully expensive, but works very well where you can't use the Acetone mix.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 1, 2014)

SirMike1983 said:


> I have this chart bookmarked in my blog precisely because the subject comes up so frequently:
> 
> Appendix:
> 
> ...




I read about the 50/50 Acetone and ATF before. It makes sense. I personally have not tried it yet because I haven't found anything yet that Kroil won't loosen up.(I use aero kroil)

Side Note....Be sure to clean the Kroil off with brake cleaner of something similar if you want the part to stay tight when putting it back on. I had a friend use it to remove some stubborn lug nuts on his car, he couldn't drive a block without the lug nuts becoming extremely loose.


----------



## Badge Man (Dec 16, 2014)

Great info!!!  Thanks !!!


----------

